# Boat Trailer Questions



## CrewCabMax (Apr 26, 2010)

I just recently picked up a new to me 1470 Grumman Mod V. There is no support under the front part of the boat. There is only a roller up there, but as wide as the boat is, i dont think its enough. Its actually kind of dented the bottom of the boat. I saw a couple pictures on here, but was just curious as to what you guys have done. I'll get pictures here soon(Its been raining for the last 3 days!) But I'm wanting to kind of do something like is on the front of this trailer maybe. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/download/file.php?id=8899&t=1

I just need ideas on how to support the front half of the boat. Like i said, I'll update with pics ASAP. Thanks everyone!


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 27, 2010)

I removed the roller on my trailer and replaced it with a 2x4 cross bunk cut to length for the width of my boat's floor.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Apr 27, 2010)

How did you attach it? Thanks.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a cross bunk on my trailer. It's mounted with countersunk bolts.


----------



## MeanMouth (Apr 28, 2010)

CrewCabMax said:


> How did you attach it? Thanks.


Get some Carriage bolts. Put them through a drilled out pilot hole, and tighten them until they sink just below the surface.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 28, 2010)

I am adding a extra bunk to by trailer as well. I am going to be using the method that MeanMouth mentioned.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 4, 2010)

CrewCabMax said:


> How did you attach it? Thanks.



I used two lag bolts which I screwed into the bunk on either side of the tongue from the bottom. The lag bolts go through a metal plate that goes across the bottom of the tongue.


----------

